# Nepal Boy Called Reincarnation of Buddha



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051123/ap_on_re_as/nepal_buddha



> A teenage boy has been meditating in a Nepalese jungle for six months, and thousands have flocked to see him, with some believing he is the reincarnation of Buddha, police and media said Wednesday. A teenage boy has been meditating in a Nepalese jungle for six months, and thousands have flocked to see him, with some believing he is the reincarnation of Buddha, police and media said Wednesday.
> 
> Ram Bahadur Banjan, 15, sits cross-legged and motionless with eyes closed among the roots of a tree in the jungle of Bara, about 100 miles south of the capital, Katmandu.
> 
> He's supposedly been that way since May 17  but his followers have been keeping him from public view at night.


 
Well, it's about time he was reincarnated, I say! Sounds like the claims here have been exaggerated by the boy's followers, though.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 23, 2005)

Buddha is back? Quick! Get the car and run him down!

Actually, I'm a little miffed. I was planning on doing that very thing starting in January, and the kid has stolen my thunder.

Oh well. Maybe I'll go channel Napoleon.

D.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Buddha is back? Quick! Get the car and run him down!
> 
> Actually, I'm a little miffed. I was planning on doing that very thing starting in January, and the kid has stolen my thunder.
> 
> ...



If you meet Buddha on the street then kill, for he is not your buddha


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds like a King of the Hill episode.


----------



## heretic888 (Nov 29, 2005)

*shrugs*

You never know...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> *shrugs*
> 
> You never know...



Ah, cautious agnosticism!


----------



## still learning (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello, The whole world is looking for a  something to believe in.....many times to extreme.  This is one of them................


Everyone forgets it is in them.........................Aloha


----------

